# Is my machine working okay?



## Rnash (Jul 20, 2018)

Hi, I live in reading. No idea if my machine is working ok. Heats up, lights seem ok, steady stream from wand etc. But can't pull shots, always too fast. Still using Gaggia tamper which seems strangely undersized. Replaced plate with brass one and also new IMS screen. The water doesn't seem to come through as fast as I thought it would. Can someone help?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rnash said:


> Hi, I live in reading. No idea if my machine is working ok. Heats up, lights seem ok, steady stream from wand etc. But can't pull shots, always too fast. Still using Gaggia tamper which seems strangely undersized. Replaced plate with brass one and also new IMS screen. The water doesn't seem to come through as fast as I thought it would. Can someone help?


What coffee ? iIs is preground? What basket are you using , what dose are you using in it .

What is too fast ?


----------



## Rnash (Jul 20, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> What coffee ? iIs is preground? What basket are you using , what dose are you using in it .
> 
> What is too fast ?


preground Illy espresso. Get 2 fluid ounces in about 5-7 secs. Had a delonghi once, also with rubbish tamper, but still produced something drinkable. I use the Gaggia double (not the one where I need the little black pin, the standard one)


----------



## Rnash (Jul 20, 2018)

As for dose, I fill it to top, scrape off and tamp. Not enough power to get it to the line so I put less in and tamp. Same problem


----------



## Rnash (Jul 20, 2018)

Rnash said:


> As for dose, I fill it to top, scrape off and tamp. Not enough power to get it to the line so I put less in and tamp. Same problem


Ive removed my IMS now as I was concerned it may be too tight. It's completely flat I.e. not conclaves like the old one was. Bit upset as there weren't instructions to fit it and the only thing I was warned about was to make sure it was centred as you could bend an edge if it wasn't


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Good old Rilly....Hiitler didn't like it much.


----------



## Rnash (Jul 20, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> Good old Rilly....Hiitler didn't like it much.


Can you assist with my problem?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Do you have a grinder, Rnash? It will be really difficult to get anything within the parameters of a good shot without that, and scales too. To get somewhere around the right time, quantity in the cup and a decent tasing cup you will need to weigh the amount of ground coffee you put in and then adjust the grind to aim for the output - in weight around 30 - 40 grams, in around 30s to 40s (roughly).


----------



## Rnash (Jul 20, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Do you have a grinder, Rnash? It will be really difficult to get anything within the parameters of a good shot without that, and scales too. To get somewhere around the right time, quantity in the cup and a decent tasing cup you will need to weigh the amount of ground coffee you put in and then adjust the grind to aim for the output - in weight around 30 - 40 grams, in around 30s to 40s (roughly).


Everywhere ive read says it's 20-30 secs for a double? I don't have a grinder yet or scales. Using a decent espresso powder (Illy) that I used before on a delonghi and got a better result than what I'm getting now. Not interested in fine tuning now; I just want to know everything is working as it should. Like the flow from the screen. Should it flow or burst out? I can think of no conceivable reason why I could pull better shots on a delonghi, using same brand coffee, than this one


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You may be using a non-pressurised basket now - which will dramatically change things

Even a £30 hand grinder will be better than pre-ground beans

Yes - the machine is working if water is coming out

Everything else requires a little investment


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Rnash said:


> Everywhere ive read says it's 20-30 secs for a double? I don't have a grinder yet or scales. Using a decent espresso powder (Illy) that I used before on a delonghi and got a better result than what I'm getting now. Not interested in fine tuning now; I just want to know everything is working as it should. Like the flow from the screen. Should it flow or burst out? I can think of no conceivable reason why I could pull better shots on a delonghi, using same brand coffee, than this one


Could you post a short video with the water flow? It would maybe help to see if you have a problem.


----------



## Rnash (Jul 20, 2018)

Glenn said:


> You may be using a non-pressurised basket now - which will dramatically change things
> 
> Even a £30 hand grinder will be better than pre-ground beans
> 
> ...


I see. I'm using the standard double; it's not the one that needs the pin. I want to believe you but I bought some beans from a very good coffee place near me - they do a lot of stuff with the Fat Duck -and watched them grind them for espresso use. Tried this and it still didn't work, though not as fast as the Illy I'm using now. (I can't comment on what basket I was using in the delonghi but it was straight out the box)


----------



## Rnash (Jul 20, 2018)

How do I do this using an iPhone? Do you have an email I could send it to?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Rnash said:


> I see. I'm using the standard double; it's not the one that needs the pin. I want to believe you but I bought some beans from a very good coffee place near me - they do a lot of stuff with the Fat Duck -and watched them grind them for espresso use. Tried this and it still didn't work, though not as fast as the Illy I'm using now. (I can't comment on what basket I was using in the delonghi but it was straight out the box)


Ahh, a bit slower then? If you had a grinder we would suggest trying grinding a little finer and trying that. This is why you need scales, so you know you are using the same quantity each time


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It's okay not to want to believe me - with over 20 years in the coffee industry and having trained hundreds of people in my time - both in their own homes and in coffee shops too...

The basket you are using will be different than the coffee shop near you also, so will the water pressure, the temperature and the tamper

You will need to change parameters to suit your machine.

Best investments are;

good fitting Tamper

Scales

Grinder

Without these you will struggle


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rnash said:


> I see. I'm using the standard double; it's not the one that needs the pin. I want to believe you but I bought some beans from a very good coffee place near me - they do a lot of stuff with the Fat Duck -and watched them grind them for espresso use. Tried this and it still didn't work, though not as fast as the Illy I'm using now. (I can't comment on what basket I was using in the delonghi but it was straight out the box)


Yep, they will stale very quickly. Grind size is also dependent on your dose and basket.

If you want to make espresso , you need a grinder and decent fresh beans .


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Rnash said:


> How do I do this using an iPhone? Do you have an email I could send it to?


Tapatalk is the easiest way to do this


----------



## Rnash (Jul 20, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Ahh, a bit slower then? If you had a grinder we would suggest trying grinding a little finer and trying that. This is why you need scales, so you know you are using the same quantity each time


will try and send clip


----------



## Rnash (Jul 20, 2018)

??? What's this?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Without a P/F in place the water will come out randomly. This is counteracted with a correctly filled basket in the P/f holding the water back allowing it to spread uniformly over the coffee bed.

The usual causes of coffee coming through too quickly are, stale dry coffee, too coarsely ground coffee, poor distribution and tamping.

As others have said you will need a decent grinder and fresh beans.

Cheap blade grinders will leave you with very coarsely ground coffee and you will be in the same position as buying pre-ground coffee.

With correctly ground coffee ,well distributed in the basket and well/ uniformly tamped the flow rate will be much slower.

You may also need to reduce the OPV pressure as this is often set too high for non pressurised baskets.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Rnash said:


> will try and send a clip. If I can't my email is rk - if you send me an email I'll send it. I'm flummoxed as it's lavazza espresso - not Illy, sorry - and it's v fine but my flow is v fasr


It would be helpful to post the video here on the forum so you can get help through the forum members. Fine grind doesn't really mean much. Very slight grind adjustments can make all the difference!


----------



## Rnash (Jul 20, 2018)

No I want too, you obviously have very good credentials. But I can't understand why I pulled something that looked very different with a delonghi. Ok it possibly wasn't any good but it looked very different to what I'm getting now. I'm happy with that until I can afford to buy these bits and bobs


----------



## Rnash (Jul 20, 2018)

Re the OPV, I've no idea what this is and how I could ever know it needs adjusting?


----------



## Rnash (Jul 20, 2018)

Could someone walk me through how to send a video. Never heard of tapatalk.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rnash said:


> Could someone walk me through how to send a video. Never heard of tapatalk.


Forget about the OPV at the moment .

You are needing a grinder and fresh coffee.

Why does the dleonghi act differently , its set up to use stale pre ground coffee. The gaggia to get the best of it needs fresh ground. Or use the pressurised basket that should be with it.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

http://tapatalk.com or go to the App store - available for both iOS and Android


----------



## Rnash (Jul 20, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> Forget about the OPV at the moment .
> 
> You are needing a grinder and fresh coffee.
> 
> Why does the dleonghi act differently , its set up to use stale pre ground coffee. The gaggia to get the best of it needs fresh ground. Or use the pressurised basket that should be with it.


thanks for the comment te the delonghi; I did not know this


----------

